# 96 Jetta heater box



## redwrench (Feb 16, 2010)

Replacing heater core and sealing foam. The car was blowing foam from the vents,as the heater core was stripped of its sealing foam. My concern is the blend doors. They are metal with large holes. They dont appear to have been covered with anything, is this correct ? The box has been out before,as some hardware was missing.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 96 Jetta heater box (redwrench)*

I think you will find that the blend doors were originally covered in a semi-perforated foam. Look closely for the tell-tale glue.


----------

